# Fuel Lines



## the professor (Sep 16, 2010)

I have a 1995 Craftsman GT 6000 with a Kohler 19.5 HP Magnum engine. Are 1/4" fuel lines standard for these motors? Also, where is a good place to find bulk fuel line so I don't have to keep buying it 2' at a time at Tractor Supply?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

1/4 th is standard I cant remember where I found it but there is a site online that sells fuel line of the same size that is ethanol tolerant. I will try to find the site again, and post it here.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Search for 115-919 Tygon 1/4-inch it is available in 50 ft rolls.


----------

